# Ou est la touche suppr?



## gary66 (2 Août 2007)

J'ai honte mais je ne trouve pas la touche suppr sur le clavier de mon MBP 
Par ailleurs, qqu'un peut me dire si c'est normal qu'il y ait 2 touches "gelées" à gauche et à droite de la touche page haut ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## bnoa (2 Août 2007)

La touche suppr se trouve juste en dessous de la touche "Ejecter".
Pour supprimer un fichier: Pomme + Suppr


----------



## msinno (3 Août 2007)

ou alors "fn+backspace"....


----------

